# FAST canter! SLOW DOWN! help!



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Half halts!
Also every time you are asking for the canter, gather them up, and then ask for it and then half halt as soon as they pick it up to get them automatically gathered up.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

usually i gather up my reins before i ask then try and pull back some and she kinda pulls. 

It will probably take some work.

more advice wanted/needed!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Really use your seat as well as your hands when you apply the half halt, you will feel like you are leaning back slightly, moving your weight onto the back legs and your horse should collect/engage more in his back legs. 

When cantering in a 60 by 20 arena use the corners to collect the canter or 20 metre circles. Sometimes if the problem is your horse has problems balancing at the canter they speed up so short canters and lots of trot/canter and canter/trot transitions to get balance established before long periods of canter. Build it up slowly, maybe start with just a half circle of canter, not giving your horse the chance to move into a gallop. 

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

block her movement with your seat. So generally to canter you relax your hips and follow through with the movement wel block the movement by not allowing so much with your hips, but keep your legs on so she doesnt stop cantering. 
Once she's relaxed and steadied, begin to follow again with your hips, if she rushes again, block it again


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

jeddah im not quite getting what you mean..

ill do a lot of transitions with trot and canter. and ill try the 20meter circles.


ill start out slow. thanks guys! Im still taking more advice


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

jeddah31 said:


> block her movement with your seat. So generally to canter you relax your hips and follow through with the movement wel block the movement by not allowing so much with your hips, but keep your legs on so she doesnt stop cantering.
> Once she's relaxed and steadied, begin to follow again with your hips, if she rushes again, block it again


I've never found a good way to explain this--I like it! It's my standard answer, but not so well explained. Resist with your seat.

Also transitions--for awhile, only canter for few strides, then back to a walk or trot. Make the horse think that cantering will lead to something else very quickly, so go slowly and wait for it.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

arrow thats a great idea ill deff try that! 

resist with your seat nice and simple lol I think i understand it though. thanks lol


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

You do the exact same motion you do to follow the canter with your seat, but you slow it down--as a general rule, they'll slow down to match you.

Be sure to let us know how all this advice works out--it's a good thread!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

i will let you know! I wont be doing any cantering today with her cause she needs at least a day off from work lol  Most likely ill be doing some cantering on tuesday! ill keep you guys informed!


----------



## chocshadow15 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Awesome*

Hey i am excited this is my specialty! I have had to teach i dont know how many horses to slow down a gait. so this is going to be good.

so the first thing you want to do is invision a four leaf clover. follow the leaves well this is hard to explain with out a picuter so never mind that and we will try a new method how bout......

Everytime your horse speeds up do a small circle it will take a few tries untill there is perminent progess but trust me it works so everytime this horse speeds up do a small circle untill he/she slows down! and if she doesnt slow down make her engage at the canter by sliding your leg back and asking her to move her hinds end over a little. it makes the work harder and then you horse will slow down. let me know if that doesnt work and then i will give you a few more ideas.[/b]


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

hey thanks for the reply! im interested in the 4 leaf clover! 

ill try some of these methods for a while see which one works!


----------

